# Netbeans Parameter übergeben ?



## cb (17. Nov 2004)

ich entwickle ein programm auf kommandozeilenebne. 
wie kann ich mit netbeans parameter beim start übergeben ?


----------



## Jockel (19. Nov 2004)

Bei Netbeans 3.6 unter Build/SetArguments und bei Netbeans 4.0 im linken Fenster mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Projektnamen klicken, 'Properties' auswählen und im neu erscheinenden Dialog unter 'Run/Running Project' kannst du unter 'Arguments' deine Argumente eintragen.


----------

